

Advice needed- Address Correction and Segmentation Service - Shatam

I am planning to start a SAAS business that will help e-commerce sites validate USA customer addresses. Our product is code complete and I get ~20 millisecond speed per address. I have tested with a lot of real address data and I am very close to Google Map's matches (~95%).&#60;p&#62;See the idea draft here: http://www.shatam.com/fixaddress.html&#60;p&#62;I am bouncing this idea in this forum. I am based in a small town in India and I don't want to spend money on hosting and data engineers prematurely.&#60;p&#62;Thanks
======
byoung2
Doesn't USPS offer this API for free?
<https://secure.shippingapis.com/registration/>

